
A “Post-Verbal” World: Neuralink, Language, and the Future - joeteplow
https://jjbeshara.com/2017/12/09/a-post-verbal-world
======
charliepinto
This is an excellent article to begin a discussion.

I have been thinking of communication as “Tiers of Compression”.

Tier 1 Compression. Languages structured in a way that you can create new
words that offer an efficient, easily comprehended compression of information
(e.g., German, Japanese, Chinese). The problem with these words is that they
need to be disseminated to the general public.

Tier 2 Compression. Mythologies and stories as a more complex compression of
information (general truths communicated implicitly vs explicitly laid out for
the reader/listener). The problem with stories is storage and recall: They
need to be stored (in the brain or in a book) and recalled (through root
memorization or through search/discovery). There is also the problem with
intended vs unintended interpretations, and multiple versions of the same
story.

Tier 3 Compression. Within stories, symbols are a hyper-complex compression of
information. The problem with symbols is that you have to learn (through
culture or tribe) what the symbols mean before you can decode the meaning.

